# Diminished Signal Strength - FOX 11.1 Los Angeles?



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

I'm looking for some input from L.A. OTA users. A few weeks ago I started noticing a problem with the OTA signal strength on FOX.

I used to get about 103% consistently - since then it has dropped to about 87%. I've checked all connections - and also confirmed all other stations have not been affected and the antenna is in the same position (in other words, only FOX is losing strength). It's fine in clear weather, but when we get rain, 87% will not be enough.

Is anyone else experiencing this?

Thanks,

Skates


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

I think you can find the answer here.
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?p=6443393#post6443393


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Maybe - that's about problems they had this morning - HD switching to SD and back to HD - my issue has been going on for weeks.

Thanks for the link.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

True, but it leads me to think its on their end. The only thing that could do this on your end would be leaves falling off trees, which I think we will agree isnt the case, or some other structure going up that effects your line of sight with that tower.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

I agree - that's why I always like to ask "the masses"...


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

skates, just curious as to what you may have figured out.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

Nothing to report. Still getting 87% and no sign of any problems on my end.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

I am having problems now on one channel.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

It's not my fault


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

I have a 4221 by Channel Master. I think with my line of sight greater now, I need a Yagi. I am getting ready to order a Winegard PR-9018 and see how it does.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

I'm not sure. You are both working with very high signal references and it appears that the signal varience is down around 10% on specific channels. Are your antenna farms in one direction or scattered around? LaLa land. Are all of the towers on Mt Wilson or are there towers in other locations?


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Mine are scattered. Using a rotor. I think and know the bow-ties work great when your signal is scattered all over, from trees and rooftops. But, when the leaves fall, a needle and thread, like a corner-reflector Yagi, is the only answer. Its like looking into space.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

All the stations I'm dealing with are at 68 degrees from my location. So, that's why I surmised FOX may be the problem because the signal-strength from all the other stations at 68 degrees have not changed.


----------



## olgeezer (Dec 5, 2003)

This is my guess. Now it's really way out there so bear with me. I live in Topeka, Kansas. That is the eastern half of the country--the large green area on your map. Between Topeka and the Coast is a large brown area. The humidity and moisture in the air is much higher in the eastern half of the country than most of the western half. Humidity works as an antenna. A couple of examples, driving from Wichita Kansas to Topeka Kansas on a cloudy dreary day several years ago, I found an FM station at every .1 channel change. FM signals are only designed to carry 40 miles, but we were picking up stations from Oklahoma, Arkansas, Louisiana, Missouri, and Eastern Kansas. A former program director at the local PBS purchased a digital OTA tuner for his computer in 1998 to see if he could pick up the only digital station nearby (60 miles Kansas City). Since that time he has been experimenting picking up signals from distant stations. He has a 60 foot tower a parabolic antenna and rotor. He has picked up Minneapolis, Minnesota St Louis, Missouri and Houston Texas television signal all at least once. He always is able to pickup Topeka and Wichita Kansas. Omaha Nebraska Kansas City, St Joseph and Columbia Missouri consistantly. He doesn't pick up anything to the west-- no humidity. If memory serves, most of your area has a moderate climate but this time of year the Santa Annas blow. Could your problems be caused by wind change in air flow or some anomaly that changes the humidity between your towers and the antenna farms.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

olgeezer, now you are getting deep. Most Dixers will tell you, the best time to hit that channel 240 miles away is at just 1 to 2 hours before sunrise. I have channels that at night, are 90 miles away, and I get them with no problem with a 4221. And yes, its better than a 4228,. contrary to what most think. But during the course of the day, ole Mr. Sun just wont let them in. But I did put a Radio Shack 15-2160 up and grabbed this one channel. So I think I know the issue.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

My issues are not weather-conditions-related. If they were, then all signals coming from the same location would be affected, not one.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Not necessarily true. All towers can be in one direction, but if one station is at a greater distance then, atmospheric conditions can come into play. But, don't think it is in your case.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

They're all on MT. Wilson and are 31.6 miles away.

When I say "same" location, I mean "same" location.


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

What type of antenna are you using. Are you using a pre-amp or attuenator.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

All I know is it's the top-of-the-line antenna from radio shack (came with the house).

And yes I'm amplifying it as well. It works great - as I mentioned my only concern is losing FOX in heavy rain if the signal remains at 87%.

Jeff - I was trying to find you a couple of links for my equipment but couldn't find any...sorry...


----------



## Jeff McClellan (Apr 22, 2002)

Have you tried a variable attuenator from Radio Shack, it also could be other stations close to your Fox causing problems.

http://www.radioshack.com/product/i...=attenuator&kwCatId=2032057&parentPage=search


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

...already have one...a little different than the one you linked.


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

UPDATE:

After steadily getting worse, the signal strength on Fox is now back to normal (approximately 103% for me).

As recently as this past Sunday, I was barely able to get NFL football as the signal was hovering between the high 60s and low 70s.

I can only guess they finally repaired whatever the problem was.


----------

